# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  What happend to the rank icons?

## ramble

Yeah, what happend to the rank icons?

I mean these


I liked them why did you remove them?  :Frown:

----------


## Dombo

I miss them too, but this thread is in the wrong section. It should be in the suggestions forum.

----------


## ramble

Oh yeah, you'r right but i can't move it on the admin thing so i'll just let it be and wait for a admin response.

----------


## KuRIoS

they were really useless so they are far from first priority

----------


## Maisteri

To be honest they dont fit the current skin. The button like this  below user avatar is enough imo.

----------


## Yoshimoto

No one looks under his avatar anyway

----------


## ramble

awww i liked them so much ;( I can put the sign on my signutare  :Smile: )

----------

